# Exam: Ecchymosis



## Ashley Ryall (Aug 1, 2013)

Under what exam system (95 guidelines) is ecchymosis under, hematologic or integumentary? In the 2012 APPC Medical Coding Training: CPC book it lists ecchymosis under the Integumentary system.  We have differences though because some think hematologic since it is a bruise. When you look in the book it makes hematologic sound like actual exam of blood cells and plasma.  From what I have read I am getting the idea that ecchymosis is viewing the skin discoloration from the blood seeping into the skin.


----------



## a.montaruli@gmail.com (Aug 1, 2013)

This would go under Hemat since technically it is a ruptured blood vessel causing discoloration. Example of Hematologic elements include bruising, and unusual bleeding. For the integumentary system you are looking more for rashes and sores. Hope this helps.

Andrew


----------

